# Have been prescribed utrogestan but is gestone and crinone better



## Daisychain1985 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello, I am hoping someone can help me, I have been prescribed 3x200mg of utrogestan, but on previous cycles have had crinone gel on it's own, gestone on it's own and a combination of the two, crinone in morning and gestone every other night, What will give me the best support, I have started the utrogestan today and find the crinone gel a lot easier to insert, many thanks


----------

